# Scrolling virgin!



## 9fingers (23 Sep 2008)

Despite being active in other parts of the forum, I have not until recently looking in the scrolling section. Whilst on holiday in France, I picked up a rexon ss16sa two speed 16" scroll saw in a 'Vide Grenier' (empty barn I think it translates to) a sort of car boot sale. It is expected to barter and I got the price down from 65 asked to 50 Euro - about £40 now the pound is weaker. It came with some Dremel blades 10 tpi and 18tpi with standard form teeth.

So I have some questions about blades
I presume like band saws one aims for 3 teeth minimum in contact with the workpiece?
I expect to be working in fairly thin materials as I have a big bandsaw for thicker stuff. I see references to skip, and normal blades but also reverse skip which I don't understand. Any comments on tooth form would be useful.

Is there much to choose from on blade manufacturer to another. I know this makes a big difference on bandsaws.

Nothing here to try it out on so only able to plug it in and see it oscillate.

Rexon have emailed me a manual but this does not say anything about tension apart from if it is too much then blades might break. But what sort of tension is correct. Just enough to keep the blade from falling out or am I looking for a musical 'ping'

Sorry this is all questions and possibly trivial stuff but any help welcomed.

TIA

Bob


----------



## Grinding One (23 Sep 2008)

The blades you use depends on the wood your cutting...
A blade (reverse tooth) cleans out the debri on the up stroke and down stroke
I use a number 5 blade for pine they make a spirale blade to cut intricate lines it cuts all the way round itself,so tight corners are good to go.
When I started out useing my saw I broke blades left and right,I was pushing to hard ,let the cutter do the work.Take your time...My saw is a hegner and I ping it,but the manuel says to tighten it till it stops jumping,smooths out.I haven`t broke too many after this set up.
Get a book at the library on Scrolling ,I`ll bet they have a good article in there on blades.
Oh and hang onto the wood,I don`t know about your saw but the first one I had would jump up and down like crazy,the Hegner doesn`t do this to me,heck I could let go of my wood or push it with one hand its a pleasure to use.


----------



## Gill (23 Sep 2008)

Hi Bob

Welcome to The Dark Side




.

Blade selection is a matter of personal preference. Many of us import Mike Moorlach's 'Flying Dutchman' blades from the US, liking their longevity and aggression. Others prefer brands such as those from Shesto, HegnerUK and Hobbies of Dereham. If you search the forum, I'm sure you'll soon find links to websites for these companies.

Irrespective of which blades you choose, Mike Moorlach has a rather good guide to blade selection here. You'll also find lots of good info on Rick Hutcheson's site.

Insofar as blade tension is concerned, I like there to be only a millimetre or two of sideways play on my blades. I've heard it said that when the blade is 'pinged', you should be able to hear a High C, but my ear isn't that good.

Gill


----------



## 9fingers (23 Sep 2008)

Thanks Gill,

Lots of useful links and so much information to digest.

Best Regards

Bob


----------



## wizer (23 Sep 2008)

Good luck Bob, I enjoyed my little adventure into scrolling a few years back. I think you'll have a blast.


----------

